# Java-Programm auf IIS



## Guest (20. Jun 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen.
Ich habe ein Problem. Und zwar muss ich ein Java-Programm schreiben 
(dachte als erstes an ein Servlet), das allerdings auf einem IIS laufen soll. 
Ich war der Meinung, das ich einen Tomcat dazu verwende, da IIS Servlets ja 
nicht unterstüzt. Jetzt habe ich erfahren, dass ich nichts anderes als den IIS
verwenden darf, also keinen Tomcat, nichts. Und somit beginnt mein Problem. 
Ich habe jetzt keine Ahnung, wie ich das anstellen soll. Hoffe ihr könnt mir da ein
paar Tips geben. Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## AlArenal (20. Jun 2006)

Erster Google-Treffer nach der Suche nach "java iis": http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-06-2000/jw-0616-iis.html


----------



## Gast (20. Jun 2006)

Danke AlArenal.
Habe selbst schon nach java und iis gegooglet, muss diese Seite aber übersehen haben. Also nochmal vielen Dank.


----------



## AlArenal (20. Jun 2006)

Dank mir nicht zu früh, ich wiß ja auch noch nicht, ob dir das wirklich was bringt


----------



## SleepProgger (28. Feb 2008)

Ich grabe diesen Thread einfach mal wieder aus.

Habe das gleiche Problem, und die Anleitung hilft mir irgenwie nicht weiter.
Kp, so wie das da beschrieben ist funktioniert das bei mir nicht und so ganz vollständig sind die Code-Beispiele scheins nicht.

Kann mir vlt. jemand nen tip geben, wie ich das ganze lösen kann?

Es geht mir darum servlets/JSPs auf dem iis auszuführen.


----------

